
Chris Ziegler Is Leaving Engadget - andre3k1
http://blog.zieglerc.net/post/4221654972/and-away-i-go
======
m0nastic
Joanna Stern left yesterday, apparently, as well:
<https://twitter.com/#!/JoannaStern/status/52731217791041536>

I appreciate that each editor has written a big long blog post saying that
they're not leaving because of AOL, but I think it's pretty apparent that
something is going on (The sheer number of editors leaving at the same time is
a little too convenient).

~~~
kenjackson
Wow, didn't know this. While there are still some good writers left, this
probably completes the set of high profile editors on Engadget.

This looks suspiciously like a new site is about to hatch with a lot of ex-
Engadget writers working.

~~~
chr15
Surely AOL had some sort of non-compete clause.

------
evandena
Still looking for an Engadget alternative, if anyone knows one...

~~~
Hawramani
AnandTech is the best technology site I know of. However they are not a 20
post per day blog.

------
bioinformatics
so, who is going to turn off the lights?

------
MatthewDP
Another one bites the dust.

